# Camera not found Acer Crystal Eye Webcam



## manjoo (Mar 31, 2010)

acer aspire 5920g every time i hit the icon it reads camera not found ,ive tryed using set up disks 3 times and the set up disks dont load anything for the cam help its driving me mad


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF please go to control panel and in classic view device manager and see if you have any error flags ie yellow ! or red Xs
Edit here is the driver page for your model you can try reinstalling the webcam driver http://gd.panam.acer.com/home/


----------



## manjoo (Mar 31, 2010)

the device manager dont recognise it evan if i search for new device install ,and i have tryed many diferant driver installs but every time i hit the icon on the desktop its the same awnser camera not found


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi have you tried installing the driver frrom device manager, ie update driver then not at this time then choose to install from a specific place and point wondows to where you have downloaded the driver,has it ever worked,is it still under warranty


----------



## manjoo (Mar 31, 2010)

thanx for your reply but its not listed in the device driver list evan if i try add new device its not their


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi have you tried scanning for hardware changes,show hidden devices,has it ever worked


----------



## manjoo (Mar 31, 2010)

yes tryed all that and yes worked


----------



## manjoo (Mar 31, 2010)

worked befor that is


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

system restore may work to a date when it was working


----------

